# Easy and legit aluminum welding  (brazing) with a propane torch.



## bikewhorder (Mar 14, 2019)

Maybe this is old news for most but I was not aware of it. I had this ad  https://www.medifitstore.com/produc...Wy1EI6xJEVZOg8LgXemx6kLfCbQ4Ca1Ul9WLQHYuE7cZ8  pop up on a page I was on for this aluminum welding rod that only requires a propane torch.  I was skeptical but curious so i started looking into it.  It turns out Harbor Freight carries the rods and one just opened near me this year. With almost no practice and just a propane torch I was able to fill an unwanted  hole in an aluminium fender.  If you look really closely you can see where it was but its way better than it was. Here's the HF part #if you want to try it.  https://www.harborfreight.com/8-piece-low-temperature-aluminum-welding-rods-44810.html


----------

